# Does anyone remember some old B&T shops in Dade and Broward



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Now you've got me trying to remember the name of the old bait shop
at Dinner Key, on the water at Santana Marine...the little building in the lower right...

http://www.pbase.com/donboyd/image/120361054


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Lee Cuddy was a friend of my fathers. I also knew Bill Boyd very well. I caught a fish off of Dania that no one could identify. I took it to Bill's and the minute I opened the cooler he said "Where did you find a California yellowtail?".

I (we) also bought most of our tackle at Commercial Seine and Twine on S.W. 6th St. in Miami. The sign over the entry read "Edder's Net and Twine".

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

These are the responses I'm looking for. Maybe we all can help each others memories. I still know John Emory's (of Cuddy's) best fishing buddy. It's George, the owner at T&R Tackle in Lauderdale by the Sea. I'll have to check with some old friends for some answers to questions.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Toby Tyler's Bait and Tackle on 27th Ave south of the Miami River.

I remember Gordon's and Causeway B&T also.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The first tackle shop I ever worked for (very briefly...) was Gordon's in the Grove. Gordon was a cranky old... The next shop I worked for starting in spring 1972 was Reef Bait and Tackle at 79St. That was a great old small shop... I learned to repair reels, rig baits, the repair man there (a dead ringer for Col Sanders all the way down to the small goatee) was Tim Murray. He taught me to build gaffs by hand, a variety of other fishing skills, and also nagged me until I quit smoking.... I learned enough there to be able to get my first job as a charter mate (a little lying helped as well if I remember correctly....)

Brett, the shop you remember on Dinner Key was Capt Dick's Tackle Shack and the operator/owner was Dick Cicero. I used to live two blocks away, right across the street from Merrill Stevens in 1972... He was plugged into the fishing club scene and showed me how to tie up bucktail jigs for deep-jigging, tie a bimini twist, etc. It was a real eye opener for a young guy just learning to fish the salt (I was just a young pier rat getting tired of being called "tourist" by the locals...)

Here's one more old Miami institution... Commercial Tackle Supply. It was located a few blocks from Dude and Harry's (which was right on the Miami River). One of the customers I met there was the man who made the state of Florida give Mel Fisher back the treasure the state tried to steal from him.... His name was William Mehrtens, a quiet little guy always dressed in a neat black suit. I would never have known who it was that I was talking fishing with if one of the clerks there hadn't told me... He was THE federal judge for our area, and never gave me a clue that he was anything other than an old guy who fished a lot...

One other old memory... When I worked at Reef (almost full time while going to college), J. Lee Cuddy's was only about 1/2 mile to the west, also on 79th St. Since I was just learning to build rods that place was my supply house for rod building stuff. A young guy there, John Emery, was a great source of info, and tips. One day he introduced me to Lefty Kreh (who at that time was the fishing writer for the Miami Herald and the guy who ran the Met Tournament). John went on to become the premier guide out of Flamingo until his early death from melanoma at age 38 or 39....

I landed in Miami in 1971, fresh out of the Army and back from a very bad place... It was a magic place and time for a young guy who liked to fish. I never planned any of it, it all just happened...


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I think the Commercial Fishing Supply you remember is the same one I posted about. It had the best prices of anywhere and was on S.W.6th St. We made many a stop there anytime we got up to Miami. That would have been in the post war 1940,s through the early 70,s.

This has been a great post for me. I worked on the Beatrice out of Pier 5 as a mate. Those were great days.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

Back in the late 70`s, I had a short stint with the Gold Coast Anglers. And I got my rods made at Uslan .still have some today.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I was a member of the Gold Coast Anglers at that time also. Still have the club patch. Remember Fred Ruiz, Jimmy Thomas, Paul Leader, etc?

As far as Uslan, I made a lot of my rods there later at night with Abe's help. Also bought a lot of components at Cuddy's.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

bought most of my rod building supplies at cuddy's too, but a buddy of mine and I had Abe build us a few rods too. Still have 3 of them, a 20lb, 12lb deep jigging stick and a 10lb spin. The two pictured here have the original reels I put on them and are still fishable. The 12lb has been idle for 20 years, but the 20lb'r was out trolling for grouper last Oct but I think its time to leave it on the wall for keep sakes.


























































We used to go to Donnells shop at least one Saturday a month and BS for hours with John and look at the photo albums and/or his latest toys in the warehouse, Challengers, airboats and a few skiffs. Started digging around a little while ago trying to remember if I had any receipts from stuff I bought there and found this one. I thought he dated it, but apparently not. I know it was between 80-82 though. Although it's about as heavy as an avil by modern fly reel standards I still use it all the time. 



















I imagine some of you "other" old guys might get a kick out seeing some these.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Y'all are really ringing the memory bells... Here's a few additional scenes from way back...

Chief's Bait & Tackle on Key Biscayne was one of the first shops I tied for. Chief Harmon guided occasionally out of a 17' Mako (I think it was named Tailchaser...). His shop followed a pattern that's probably pretty smart. One half of it was tackle, the other half sold fresh seafood...

I built my first fly rod in 1976 and it wasn't very satisfactory. I did it to formula but it casted like an old cane pole. Abe Gaspar, who worked at Uslan Tackle then, was nice enough to show me how to build fly rods properly. I still have one of his old 8wts... Nat Uslan, who was elderly when I met him, had developed a five sided split bamboo fly rod years earlier. I think one of his original cane rods is probably worth a few bucks today. For those who've lost touch with Abe, he works at the Bass Pro Shop in Dania half of each year and guides in Colorado the other half.

John Donnell at Shorelines South was the first shop I ever tied for commercially. I wasn't a very good tier then. I'd take a small order and not deliver for weeks and weeks. I was fishing a lot back then... For those that don't know John, he's the guide called "Dozer" on the Walker Key Chronicles... I think he began guiding after he sold that Orvis shop all those years ago.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I've got to get both John Donnell and Abe Gaspar on a computer somehow to read all of this. They'd enjoy it. However, neither one of them are the type to converse online much.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

How about Mel Shapiro's Tackle world in Miami and Paul's Rod Shop in Hollywood. Captain Mac's Tackle Shack on Lejuene Road.


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

I do remember them guys.Dick Fleming was the member who introduced me to the club.I used to go to Pauls rod when I was a kid. When I moved to Hialeah I would go to Aquarius rods in Miami Springs.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I've got to get both John Donnell and Abe Gaspar on a computer somehow to read all of this. They'd enjoy it. However, neither one of them are the type to converse online much.


yeah, I've heard Abe was at BP Dania, which didn't exist until about the time I moved away from the area. Other than talking to him at Uslan, I never really knew Abe, my fishing buddy knew him pretty well. The other character at Uslan that I'll never forget was Bob. Darnit, I can't think of his last name at the moment...  :-[ Super nice, good fly tier and a chain smoker like I'd never seen before.  

I was never really "friends" with Donnell either, mostly just an acquaintance from the times spent at the "shop" and I'd see him from time to time around Islamorada. Now thinking about all this, John and I did have another connection that I'm sure he remembers quite well...

The last time I talked to face to face with John was at Woody's in Islamorada, fall of 1991. This was when Big Dick and the extenders were in their prime.  This was actually a few months after my boat accident down there and I was still on crutches, which was long after John's Shorelines South era. 

Anyway, I saw John at the bar and since I hadn't seen him in several years, I wanted to ask him if he had heard a mutual friend Haywood, had passed in a motor home while touring Alaska. Haywood was a coach at Miami Edison when John went there and I met Haywood years later when I worked at Pflueger's Marine Taxidermy for a spell, 77-78ish.

The way John and I found out we knew Haywood was one of those mornings I was at Shorelines thumbing through the photo albums and saw a bunch of stuff from the Bahamas and mentioned that I dove and fished on Andros with a guy named Haywood. John's eyes immediately lit up and said you know Haywood! I said yeah...   

Well, Haywood was one of those inspiring and impressionable people you never forget in your life. Aside from that virtue, he had a cottage on middle bight in Andros. Both John and I had been there with Haywood in the past, but not at the same time. It was an incredible location, more like a fairy tale kind of place for divers and fisherman. Cousteau actually did an NG special in the early 70's of the blue holes in the area, which John and I both dived and spearfished while there at Haywood's. As I recall, being a pilot, Haywood had flown Cousteau and some of his crew on a recon flight around the area to show them where the holes were inland and then out on the reefs towards the tongue of the ocean. Pretty cool stuff in anybody's book.  

So Haywood and memories from his Andros cottage was kind of an indirect connection I had with John. Not a big thing I guess, but it is interesting how you end up meeting people that know other people and so forth. It is a small world after all.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Dick Fleming I believe is owner of Pole Cat products. 

I still know John Donnell and Abe Gaspar. Spoke to Abe last week at Bass Pro. John lives in the Key's and guides. FMH and I had him as our's last year for tournament down there.

As far as Bob Kay at Uslan's goes. Here is his picture with the ever present smoke. Bob was crusty, and a good friend. Many still revere him as a great fly tier.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Bob Kay! Thank you 

ftr, when I referred to Bob as a "character" it wasn't meant to be a disparaging remark, quite the opposite. 

I know John is still guiding down there, I just haven't managed to run into him when I'm down that way, which isn't nearly enough these days. Next time I'll try harder to run him down.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, Bob was a character allright! Heavy smoker, Loud and blustery, but really a great caring person. He is still revered by many fly tiers. Bob was also was a good friend of Dave Whitlock's, another renowned fly tier, author. At Uslan's he would baby sit my baby daughter Lauren sitting in her stroller while tying and I was BS'ing with Abe and others.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Further info on Bob Kay-Fly Tier. Note that Steve Kantner wrote it. I believe that this photo is Bob's only Bonefish and it was guided, caught, and photo taken by, and on, FMH's skiff.

I had this put away in a drawer and just remembered that I had it.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone else that knew Bob out There?


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone else have more to add here on old tackle shops, hang outs, etc? Let's keep this thread going. I'm sure there are a great many cool memories to be brought out.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Bill, my mom sent me some old pic's she found in boxes and I found these amongst them... 

couple hero shots with that 20lb Uslan rod, circa 1982 (notice the Stren Florida Orange )









I caught this snook at Homestead BFP while we were launching the boat. Used the Uslan 12lb jigging stick with an L&S Mirrolure and the Fl orange too.  If you look carefully you can see the 4 fly rods in front of the spray shield. The one that nearly bisects me is a Fenwich HMG 10wt which I still have.  










Here's a few shots from the Andros trip I mentioned earlier that should jog Donnell's memory a bit. The date I was there is written on the back of these photo's, April 15-17, 1978. John will recognize the little Whaler and the surrounding area, mountain of conch shells, etc. You can't see it in these and I have other photos from this trip somewhere (I hope), but behind that gas can are two old wood hulls. One of them has a huge half moon of tooth marks from a big tiger shark that grabbed the hull while Haywood and one of his buddies was diving a blue hole on an outgoing tide. He said the tigers would often roam around these things looking for unsuspecting turtles in the murky water caused from outgoing tide. Anyway they were out there and a tiger came up and bit the boat and shook it a little to see if it was edible or not.  I'm sure John D. heard the whole story too...   

As you come into Middle Bight from the "Tongue of the Ocean" the locals would see the Whaler and run to Haywoods to be the first to claim the grouper heads and other scraps from the fish we caught. The big nassau I pole speared in about 40' free diving under a big coral dome. When I hit him he yanked the pole out of my hand and headed for deeper water. He holed up under a ledge in about 60' where the other guy in the photo (another John) and I took turns diving down to dislodge him. After about 45 minutes and probably 10 dives a piece I finally yanked him loose and brought him up. Unbelievable adventure for me back then for sure. 

























I have some other pic's in this batch that I'm sure everyone will get a kick out of too, like this one (notice the PF Flyer's and not my hat  this was also about 12 years before the world famous Unwinder wet T-shirt contests happened every Sunday afternoon at the same location  ):








just not quite sure where to put them yet...


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Eric! VERY cool old pics... 
   I've been looking around for old pics...No keys,
   but have old Tampa Bay fishin' and Aucilla and 
   Gulf Hammock hunting pics...Humidity and time
   have been very hard on most of the old 110
   Instamatic photos.  

PS: I don't think they were PF Flyers...Look 
like Red Ball Jets to me!  Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Before National Park Service took over Elliot Key, and built the new harbor,
there was a wood frame bait shop, bar, and store located there on the island.
Now, can anyone remember the name and who owned it?
I remember it as being painted blue, with a ping pong table inside.
Exterior was draped with old hawsers, driftwood and trap floats.
As a kid, I always got a cold Yoo-Hoo and cheese crackers when we stopped by.
That was in the late '50's...


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Deerfly I really dig the old pics. Keep em coming


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Deerfly, I sent the address of this Post to John Donnell's wife for him to read it. I have no idea if John has as of yet.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Deerfly, I sent the address of this Post to John Donnell's wife for him to read it. I have no idea if John has as of yet.


Bill, no worries. This time of year I'm sure he's fishing his butt off...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

>


 Holy moly! Now that's a funny picture.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

> Anyone else have more to add here on old tackle shops, hang outs, etc? Let's keep this thread going. I'm sure there are a great many cool memories to be brought out.


Burts Place on Old Cutler and Franjo! I used to live up the street and I have tons of memories from that shop. I remember riding my bike to Centennial Junior High School and meeting my buddies at Burts Place every morning for a candy bar and soda! 

Its called High Tailin It now!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Its called High Tailin It now!


I think they stole my boat name 









Jan, I've got funnier oldies than that, but I'm tryin' to go easy on you guys.  ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

DF, do you remember a bait shop, west side of US1,
at SW 112 Ave, by Cutler Ridge Mall?
Went out of business after Andrew blew through in '92.
Used to sell their own bucktails, Black Band jigs I think was the brand.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Brett, kinda' rings a bell, but I'm not sure, I'll have to think about that. Back around that time A-OK was pretty much it when we needed something on the way to Homestead Bayfront Park, the Keys or Flamingo. For more local South Biscayne Bay stuff I always went to Joey Gonzales' - Old Cutler Bait and Tackle which was across the street from the Publix at Lakes by the Bay where I lived post Andrew until I left town in 98. If I wasn't fishing I'd take Trey over there to get him out of mom's hair and depending on what time of day I'd drink coffee or beer with Joey and Trey would catch the same shrimp and pinfish over and over again in the bait tanks while we chewed the fat.


----------



## JTOLLE (Dec 21, 2009)

wow - what a great thread!

how about Wrabels in Homestead on US1? just south of the turn off for A-OK. He was our next door neighbor. i don't remember the name of it before he bought it. used to trade flies for store credits..... 

I spent many a lunch hour (++++) with Bob when he was at Capt Harry's. just shootin it, & watching the "pilgrims" come thru. i do miss him!


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

I will add a couple more old stores....

- Compleat Angler on US-1 South Dade - Early to mid 70's

- Windriver (maybe Windriver Rendezvous). Flip Pallot's light tackle fly shop in the Falls Shopping Center. 

miss them both :'(


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup! Wind River Rendezvous. Shorelines South on Los Olas owned by my friend John Donnell who now is a guide in the Keys. Strikes me funny nobody remembers Dude and Harry's (Now Capt/ Harry's). I used to see Jim Martinhoff, Bob Lewis, Lefty Kreh, Vic Dunaway and others in there during my lunch hours. They also had all the best deep jigs and pompano jigs there. Belcher Fishing Supply (Dude Perkins worked there for a while).


----------



## tlw62 (Aug 19, 2009)

I had a t-shirt I got from Dude and Harry's when I was a kid. My dad and I would go there to get those looong glow worms we used for deep jigging. Centaurs with the Garcia roller on Mel's rods or from Little John,"John Emery" I remember Mel Shapiro has a shop that brought together the charter members of the Miami Sport Fishing Club. It was named Tropical Rod and Reel, located 82nd Ave and Bird Rd. It was right next to Pet and Hobby Den. Mel later moved his shop to South Miami and renamed it Tackle World with Joe Corbitt. Dick Cisciro opened his shop down the street from Mel on Bird Road, caused quite a ruckus in the club! Anyone remember Jack Daniel's boat ramp on Largo Sound? They had a plaque on the wall that read "official headquarters for the MSFC" Sure miss those days...


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Sure do wish I had one of those Dude 'n Harry's t-shirts now. Of course it would now be an XL at the least. I remember those glow worms very well. You bought a bag of one hundred minimum I believe. In fact I gave my last one's to friend FMH last year. Do you realize how long I had them! I fished with the Gold Coast Anglers at the time (late 70's) and Dude 'n Harry's had all the best jigs in wooden bins (Arrowheads, Spearheads, Pencil, etc, and then the venerable Pompano jigs we used for many fish). Colors were always white head with a white bucktail and maybe some foil for flash. Yellow was a distant second. Using a yellow pencil jig in the Keys I caught a 14 lb Black Grouper on 6 lb Ande, a Centaure Pacific modified with the Garcia roller on a Uslan custom spin rod that I built up with the help of Abe Gaspar (he guides in Colorado during the summer). John Emery also was a huge influence on my rod building back then. His friend George Copeland at T & R Tackle in Lauderdale by The Sea still influences my rod purchases. And to think Joe Corbett is still at it!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I remember the store in Cutler Ridge. Can't remember the name of it though, it wasn't there very long.

Also remember the tackle store where Corbett used to work in the then "Bakery Center". SOB had an attitude then and still today.

There was also a store south of Colonial Drive, where the road splits. It was in a strip mall, I think Vandermark owned it. Name escapes me. Used to spend my allownace there buying worms by the piece to fish in the canal behind the now Falls. 

Of course there was also Fisherman's Paradise.


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

Man , reading these posts bring back memories. I can rememeber going to tackle world on my bike to buy plastic worms from tackle world. Mel would try and sell you the whole store. My dad took me down there a couple of times and we would get tackle for the big boat. green 704 Penns were the shizzit back then. Remember the little store at the boat ramp at dinner key. that place always had some major drunks hanging out. I think it was called Seminoles. faster to get there from the house than Matheson Hammock. Shame those local free ramps are gone for the most part. We still have free ramps in Sarasota. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## s54teve (Sep 22, 2010)

My name is Steve. In 1962-1963 I worked at Tropical Rod And Reel on Bird Road. Mel Shapiro taught me to wrap his custom rods. Bert Washaw (late) was a founding member of the Miami Sport Fishing Club. He was my cousin. Flip Pallet was a regular customer. He later went on to host Walker Cay Chronicles on ESPN2. I left Miami in 1966 to enter the Air Force and lost track, but seeing this post was definitely a high.


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

awesome thread! does anyone know any history of Abels B&T in Islamoroda at holiday isle?? My girlfriends dad bought it from Charlie and Mary who owned it since the 70's. my girlfriend and i worked it and lived upstairs for a year till we got screwed out of our lease for the building. now its is owned by some guy that is trying to turn it into a resturant. which saddens me due to it being a landmark down there. just the feel of walking into those old tackle shops was great.


----------



## trichick76 (Jan 2, 2011)

We use to hit Crook and Crook on South Dixie, great place!


----------



## charlie_m (Jul 12, 2010)

No one mention juniors bait and tackle where Miami beach marina now is I'm now 41 years old and grew up on south beach


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I remember Junior hisself. No a/c and him walking around in a dirty t-shirt. Didn't get there often as i lived in North Miami back then. Great location though. Oh yeah, what about the cat's running around?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Lets not forget TARPON TACKLE on 163rd st. next to miami subs(the best in town)

I bought my first 1970's ambassordor 5000 (double white knobs)at n. miami bait and tackle from Jay and i still have it
on a original yellow blank hurricane rod bought at reef b/t or was it causeway b/t????????


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Tarpon Tackle, oh yes. Huge son and old father owned it. Sort of a good old boys place. Always felt the son had a sort of crazy look in his eyes. Never felt comfortable going in there.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I remember this place called Boater's World.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

The Fishing Line, Neal's old place, went out of business.
It was on 107 and Miller and then moved to 97 and Miller. Neal sold the store about 5 years ago and it was never the same.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Just re-aquainted with our host here today at The Fly Shop of Ft Lauderdale managed by Dave Goldberg, a famous old tarpon guide. Jan had his Son along and we caught up a bit. People need to visit this shop and meet Dave and Chris. A very nice place for fly casters and tyers on the east side of Federal Hwy just south of Commercial Blvd.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Sadly the Fly Shop named first as "Shorelines South" that was started by John Donnell is no more. It was the oldest Florida fly shop in continuous business. Many owners and several locations. The last location was on Federal Highway near Commercial Blvd in Oakland Park, Fl..

All remaining inventory was moved to the The Fly Shop of Miami.

Nowadays, I am privileged to be senior Fishing Sales Associate at West Marine's largest boating store in the World in Ft. Lauderdale. Stop by and see me some morning. (Except Thurs-Fri I hope I'm out casting a fly at something).


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I remember my dad bringing me into the Las Olas shop often.

Dad loved poppin' to Everglades bass.

http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/02/12/3229011/south-florida-flyfishing-guide.html


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Angelo's on Old Cutler Road, immediately north of Franjo Rd.


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

Tackle World , South Miami. Mel and Joe
they were a trip. They probably dreaded it every time we went in there. We werr rotten little bastardd on bicycles with fishin rods and $2.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Recidivist,

Jack Allan is a good friend and hope to see him soon. He's rather hard of hearing, a bit gimpy, with some crust on him. But nobody is better at popping flys for Bass in the Everglades. As friend John Donnell said in the article, Jack is excited about every single fish caught.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

There was a shop on 163st eastbound rt. side just before u got to collins ave. and the newport pier

does anybody remember the name?


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Recidivist,

Just found your reply as I hadn't rummaged around in here in a while. Wonderful memories aren't they.  I'm now retired but work as senior in West Marine's mega-store Fishing Dept. in Ft. Lauderdale.

I'm not a native, but sure feel like one.

I moved to North Miami from Michigan in 1971 and have stayed. I first visited Florida with my parents and little sister in 1954, U S Navy Sea-Bee in Pensacola 1960-1963, visited new in-laws at Deerfield Beach in 1965. 

I the early 1980's I was a Marine Wholesale Salesman for Atlantic Marine Supply out of Miami. First covered the Miami River area as a replacement for a salesman on leave-of-absence. Finally covered Broward, north Dade (pre Miami-Dade) and south Palm Beach Counties. Sold to every boat yard and boating business in the area against Lewis Marine Supply, Land-n-Sea, etc. Also a Yard Supervisor for Marina 84 (next to Marina Bay Resort) when the yard existed. Met and saw many very interesting people and instances. Many very famous people in the fishing world, then and now.

Also was a member of the Gold Coast Anglers 70-80's. We were avid deep jiggers and Flamingo area boys. 

I've rambled here a bit, but it was fun.

Maybe we'll meet some day.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Let's throw in some local Broward shops still around.

To start;
Custom Rod and Gun, Great knowledge and collectibles)

T & R Tackle, (More rods than ever made, plus highly skilled personnel)

LMR Tackle (Andy and his boys, the offshore mecca)

West Marine's mega store fishing dept. (of course, it's my work home)

Carls (Everybody's place)

Atlantic Bait and Tackle (very personable folks)

Ace's (Wow, live Bally, etc)


Keep adding 'em folks (with your memories)


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Thanks, ByFly. Carl's was my neighborhood shop back in the day. Now I frequent Tom Greene at Custom Rod & Reel.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

billhempel said:


> Does anyone remember: (I used to frequent some of these. I was also a salesman for Atlantic Marine Supply, a wholesaler, around that time)
> 
> "Dude and Harry's" Miami
> "Chiefs Bait and Tackle" on Key Biscayne
> ...


Great thread having remembered the majority of these shops without being redundant i


billhempel said:


> Does anyone remember: (I used to frequent some of these. I was also a salesman for Atlantic Marine Supply, a wholesaler, around that time)
> 
> "Dude and Harry's" Miami
> "Chiefs Bait and Tackle" on Key Biscayne
> ...


Great Thread a good majority of these shops I remember without being redundant ill mention a couple that were not mentioned I'm sure post will reflect my age still going strong.On SW 8th st between 67th av and 68th south side was Rosen's Bait and Tackle. I was very young and remember as well as regular displays on wall two lure display cases that revolved carousel fashion which had toggle switches on top I had to jump to reach.The shop was owned and operated by an old white haired Swedish gentleman and his wife his name was Frank Rosen. Also in the shop worked a much younger gentleman with who I really hit it off, although I was much to young to take fishing his name was Fuzzy Cowan great great guy.Fuzzy died in a boating mishap in one of the inlets north of Miami.Many years latter in life while talking fishing with a co worker and fishing buddy with whom I still fish with Fuzzy's name came up .My friend said Fuzzy Cowan is my uncle and is still alive he lives in Hialeah and works as an electrician he also said he remember something about Rosens .This went on for years until my friend asked an aunt who told him both you and your friend are both right they were brothers and both named Fuzzy because they looked alike and had crew cuts.Albert I learned was the one I knew as a child from Rosen's.Dave was the one at the time years latter who was the electrician who I did meet and fished with .What a character and one of the premier bully netters for lobster of his time.Further west on Tamiami Trail at 64th av was Dachton's Bait and Tackle.To me Carl was a great guy used to buy Amo from him ,we also bought live fresh water shrimp(prawns) snook candy in brackish water.Carl was a true outlaw and unfortunately law enforcement didn't feel the same way I did about him.Carl had a camp on Jones Grade on Hwy 29 where he trapped otters among other things.He was the only one I have ever heard of who was permanently banned from Collier County.My Mom said when his shop burned on the trail in the 80s it sounded like an Atomic War with the Amo going off. http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/2000-03-22/news/0003220172_1_everglades-frogs-hunting


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

Brett said:


> Now you've got me trying to remember the name of the old bait shop
> at Dinner Key, on the water at Santana Marine...the little building in the lower right...
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/donboyd/image/120361054


Capt. Dick's tackle, started by Dick Cicero with a lease from the City of Miami in the late 1960's. He eventually did better selling sandwiches.


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

In 1955 I started working summers at The Tackle Box fishing store at SW 27 Ave. and US #1 where I built custom fishing rods and repaired reels for the proprietor Jack Primack. While working there I met many people who were influential in my early development as a light tackle sport fisherman, some that I remember are: Eddie Miller, Joe Brooks, Lee Cuddy, Arthur Beryl, Buddy Hawkins, Capt. Bill Smith, Capt. Stu Apt, Capt. Gary Simmons, Capt. Bill Curtis, Chico Fernandez, Flip Pallot and John Emery. Mel Shapiro, Jack's brother-in-law, started working there in the early 1960's, I helped train Mel and stayed friends for years.


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

billhempel said:


> Sure do wish I had one of those Dude 'n Harry's t-shirts now. Of course it would now be an XL at the least. I remember those glow worms very well. You bought a bag of one hundred minimum I believe. In fact I gave my last one's to friend FMH last year. Do you realize how long I had them! I fished with the Gold Coast Anglers at the time (late 70's) and Dude 'n Harry's had all the best jigs in wooden bins (Arrowheads, Spearheads, Pencil, etc, and then the venerable Pompano jigs we used for many fish). Colors were always white head with a white bucktail and maybe some foil for flash. Yellow was a distant second. Using a yellow pencil jig in the Keys I caught a 14 lb Black Grouper on 6 lb Ande, a Centaure Pacific modified with the Garcia roller on a Uslan custom spin rod that I built up with the help of Abe Gaspar (he guides in Colorado during the summer). John Emery also was a huge influence on my rod building back then. His friend George Copeland at T & R Tackle in Lauderdale by The Sea still influences my rod purchases. And to think Joe Corbett is still at it!


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

billhempel said:


> Yup! Wind River Rendezvous. Shorelines South on Los Olas owned by my friend John Donnell who now is a guide in the Keys. Strikes me funny nobody remembers Dude and Harry's (Now Capt/ Harry's). I used to see Jim Martinhoff, Bob Lewis, Lefty Kreh, Vic Dunaway and others in there during my lunch hours. They also had all the best deep jigs and pompano jigs there. Belcher Fishing Supply (Dude Perkins worked there for a while).


In the early 1960’s what was known as “spin jigging”, later termed “deep jigging” , was becoming popular. One of the main reasons for this was the availability of equipment and jigs. This specialized equipment was usually purchased at Capt. Mack’s on SW 27th Ave. or Commercial Fishing Supply down town at South River Drive. At that time the sport fishing regulations began to require that only artificial lures could be used and no bait was allowed for spinning or plug casting classifications. Whole ballyhoo or bonito strips are deadly for deep jigging but are not considered to be sporting. In lieu of the strip of meat, pork rinds were allowed to be used for tipping the deep jig. I remember the winter that “Little John” Emery caught his big kingfish deep jigging, he continued fishing in his 14 foot Challenger skiff off Key Largo. One spring day he was jigging and hooked a fish that ran until it almost emptied his Centaur Carib reel, then the jig fell out. He reeled it in and saw that the pork rind was stuck over the point of the hook. He unhooked it and saw a couple of large wahoo circling the boat, tossing out the same jig he hooked one that ran the same as the first one, then the line went slack. Reeling in again he found the porkrind was again over the point of the hook. This had happened to most of us occasionally but two times in a row with what is considered the one of the premier sport fishes you could catch deep jigging was too much!

John related this story to a group of us at Commercial Fishing Supply a couple of days later, just about that time Eddie Miller walked in. I had known Eddie about 10 years; he was a champion fly caster and at this time a fishing tackle jobber wholesaling around the state. I talked to him for a while and he told me that he had one of the manufactures make some special plastic worms that glowed in the dark. Eddie thought that they would be good to use for bass fishing at night in the freshwater lakes of north Florida, but that nobody was interested in buying them. I asked to see the worms; he brought out a bag of 100 worms and as soon as I saw them I thought they would be a good substitute for the problematic pork rinds and they would be more visible jigging on the bottom in very deep water where there was less light. I told everyone there my idea, Little John, another friend and I chipped in $3.33 each for the $10.00 bag of worms. We counted out 33 worms apiece and decided to meet and compare notes after we had tried them a couple of times. After the first trip we all were ordering what became the popular deep jigging “Glow Worm”.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

NDuncan said:


> Capt. Dick's tackle, started by Dick Cicero with a lease from the City of Miami in the late 1960's. He eventually did better selling sandwiches.


Another couple of shops not mentioned Discount Tackle on Bird Rd. and 82av owned by George Ziegler .George had a 22ft Aqua sport with cut down sides which my friend still owns today.He had great knowledge of Flamingo fishing with Herman Lucern his ashes were placed to rest up Big Sable Creek by family.I don't believe Charlie Rickters fly shop was mentioned on 125thst in North Miami.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

billhempel said:


> Sadly the Fly Shop named first as "Shorelines South" that was started by John Donnell is no more. It was the oldest Florida fly shop in continuous business. Many owners and several locations. The last location was on Federal Highway near Commercial Blvd in Oakland Park, Fl..
> 
> All remaining inventory was moved to the The Fly Shop of Miami.
> 
> Nowadays, I am privileged to be senior Fishing Sales Associate at West Marine's largest boating store in the World in Ft. Lauderdale. Stop by and see me some morning. (Except Thurs-Fri I hope I'm out casting a fly at something).


Bill,

I stopped by on Tuesday (July 5th) to check in and have a chat and just missed you. Next time...


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

NDuncan said:


> In the early 1960’s what was known as “spin jigging”, later termed “deep jigging” , was becoming popular. One of the main reasons for this was the availability of equipment and jigs. This specialized equipment was usually purchased at Capt. Mack’s on SW 27th Ave. or Commercial Fishing Supply down town at South River Drive. At that time the sport fishing regulations began to require that only artificial lures could be used and no bait was allowed for spinning or plug casting classifications. Whole ballyhoo or bonito strips are deadly for deep jigging but are not considered to be sporting. In lieu of the strip of meat, pork rinds were allowed to be used for tipping the deep jig. I remember the winter that “Little John” Emery caught his big kingfish deep jigging, he continued fishing in his 14 foot Challenger skiff off Key Largo. One spring day he was jigging and hooked a fish that ran until it almost emptied his Centaur Carib reel, then the jig fell out. He reeled it in and saw that the pork rind was stuck over the point of the hook. He unhooked it and saw a couple of large wahoo circling the boat, tossing out the same jig he hooked one that ran the same as the first one, then the line went slack. Reeling in again he found the porkrind was again over the point of the hook. This had happened to most of us occasionally but two times in a row with what is considered the one of the premier sport fishes you could catch deep jigging was too much!
> 
> John related this story to a group of us at Commercial Fishing Supply a couple of days later, just about that time Eddie Miller walked in. I had known Eddie about 10 years; he was a champion fly caster and at this time a fishing tackle jobber wholesaling around the state. I talked to him for a while and he told me that he had one of the manufactures make some special plastic worms that glowed in the dark. Eddie thought that they would be good to use for bass fishing at night in the freshwater lakes of north Florida, but that nobody was interested in buying them. I asked to see the worms; he brought out a bag of 100 worms and as soon as I saw them I thought they would be a good substitute for the problematic pork rinds and they would be more visible jigging on the bottom in very deep water where there was less light. I told everyone there my idea, Little John, another friend and I chipped in $3.33 each for the $10.00 bag of worms. We counted out 33 worms apiece and decided to meet and compare notes after we had tried them a couple of times. After the first trip we all were ordering what became the popular deep jigging “Glow Worm”.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Norman,
I have very fond and vivid memories of deep jigging with Met spec custom rods from Uslan,Cuddy's, and Rolando at Dude and Harry's. I was a young teenager in the early seventies and did most of my jigging off the stern of the Sea Legs party boat in Dania. The captain of that boat was a fellow named Stan Pomeroy and he took me under his wing and taught me how to fish light tackle. I remember standing on the bow of that party boat for 2 days casting a Capt. Mac chugger trying to catch a sailfish on 10lb spin (raised one but he didn't stay hooked). Finally got a little Fisherman's Paradise Warren Craft when I was 15 years old and started going out on my own to Key Largo . Amazing what we caught back then with no depth sounder. You guys (Flip,Chico,Bob Stearns, the Webb brothers,little John. etc) where my idols. The quality of the catches you all made back then was astounding. Still doing the deep jigging thing today but braid and the demise of the Met changed the whole game in my opinion as far as fishing class light tackle.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

billhempel said:


> I've got to get both John Donnell and Abe Gaspar on a computer somehow to read all of this. They'd enjoy it. However, neither one of them are the type to converse online much.


Hey Bill,

I've been trying to keep John well informed about your posts...true, he'll never see an email


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

billhempel said:


> Tarpon Tackle, oh yes. Huge son and old father owned it. Sort of a good old boys place. Always felt the son had a sort of crazy look in his eyes. Never felt comfortable going in there.


I was the sons teacher and camp counselor back in that time...always treated me well...thankfully


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

billhempel said:


> Does anyone remember: (I used to frequent some of these. I was also a salesman for Atlantic Marine Supply, a wholesaler, around that time)
> 
> "Dude and Harry's" Miami
> "Chiefs Bait and Tackle" on Key Biscayne
> ...


Did anyone remember Junior's Bait and Tackle Shop on Miami Beach?


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

NDuncan said:


> Did anyone remember Junior's Bait and Tackle Shop on Miami Beach?


Hello Norman, 

Good to see you back. 

I'm the guy that posted your photo of Chico on the Challenger thread. You mentioned you might have some more photos lying around, if so it would be great to get some up on here.

On another subject, I read somewhere that you are the originator of the arrowhead jig; can you share with us how you came up with that idea?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

NDuncan said:


> Did anyone remember Junior's Bait and Tackle Shop on Miami Beach?


I want to say that it was the shop down near s.beach and capt. harrys...a little far to ride a bike in those days.....


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

luckovertme said:


> awesome thread! does anyone know any history of Abels B&T in Islamoroda at holiday isle?? My girlfriends dad bought it from Charlie and Mary who owned it since the 70's. my girlfriend and i worked it and lived upstairs for a year till we got screwed out of our lease for the building. now its is owned by some guy that is trying to turn it into a resturant. which saddens me due to it being a landmark down there. just the feel of walking into those old tackle shops was great.


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

luckovertme said:


> awesome thread! does anyone know any history of Abels B&T in Islamoroda at holiday isle?? My girlfriends dad bought it from Charlie and Mary who owned it since the 70's. my girlfriend and i worked it and lived upstairs for a year till we got screwed out of our lease for the building. now its is owned by some guy that is trying to turn it into a resturant. which saddens me due to it being a landmark down there. just the feel of walking into those old tackle shops was great.


I remember "Red" Able, Little John and I went there in the late 50's and 60's, he sold bait and the shop was messy. N


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

Blue Zone said:


> Hello Norman,
> 
> Good to see you back.
> 
> ...


ARROWHEAD JIGS:
As far as I know, Capt. Mack originated the head shape and sold his 1-1/2 ounce mylar tailed jig from his SW 27th Ave. store in the late 1950's. It was difficult to buy many jigs and the deep-jigging tackle was becoming more advanced in the early 60's. One of my fish'n buddies was Mike Segar, his father had an engraving business on SW 67th Ave. just south of the Trail and they just obtained a 3-dimensional duplicating machine. Since heavier jigs were not available I made a jig head mold template out of fiberglass about 6 inches long, we just estimated the desired size and engraved the aluminum molds. The jig turned out to be 2-2/3 ounces, I tied it with a white bucktail tail, strips of silver mylar on each side and white epoxy paint on the head and threads. This turned out to be the most successful jig design ever made for deep (spin) jigging. Later we made a 1-3/4 ounce and 4 ounce models, the 4 ounce jig was used primarily for depths over 150 feet, I caught fish in 600 feet with this jig.


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

Blue Zone said:


> Hello Norman,
> 
> Good to see you back.
> 
> ...


See if you can find where you read about arrowhead jigs?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When you're talking about deep jigs (as they were called when I first came here in 1971.... the premier lure maker in that era had to be Bob White ( a life long member of the Tropical Anglers Club). He was the one that taught me most of what I know about jig making and tying. Every week he made and delivered hundreds of lures (and that was just to meet the needs of club members...). I didn't meet him until 1976 when I joined the club (long after John Emory had gone on to other endeavors after leaving the club). So many of the folks that helped me learn what little I know about fishing have passed away over the years - most taking years and years of experience and skill with them... 

By the way Norman - I still have a bag of glow worms somewhere - it has to be forty years old now... My first introduction to the possibilities of deep jigging came from Capt Dick Cicero, who had a small shop at Dinner Key next to Merrill Stevens called Capt Dick's Tackle Shack... His young fishing partner back then (early seventies) was a fellow named Dale Leverone... and they just hammered the fish (the way everyone did back then...). Their ride was a SeaCraft (what else back in that era...) named Cubera....

Haven't thought of them in years and years... things sure have changed. I can't remember the last time I fished blue water. I retreated back into the 'glades long ago - but can still remember the various shops that came and went over the years. Anyone still in the tackle business over the years is a real survivor in my opinion... Most are just long gone...


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

Dude Perkins!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Once he learned that I was working at Reef Tackle (this was in 1972...) Dude always called me "Ricky Reef" whenever I came into Dude and Harry's for my own supplies... I'm sure to this day there are probably folks who remember me as Ricky Reef from that era... Dude was a character.


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

Still is: 786 355-9478


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

Have you been to any of the old fishermen wednesday lunches in south Dade?


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

How about the old Bevis Bait and tackle and across the street A-OK B&T in Homestead,


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

billhempel said:


> I've got to get both John Donnell and Abe Gaspar on a computer somehow to read all of this. They'd enjoy it. However, neither one of them are the type to converse online much.


Good luck getting John on here.. lol


----------



## [email protected] net (Mar 6, 2019)

Brett said:


> Now you've got me trying to remember the name of the old bait shop
> at Dinner Key, on the water at Santana Marine...the little building in the lower right...
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/donboyd/image/120361054


Rosen’s tackle on sw 8th Street east of I95


----------



## [email protected] net (Mar 6, 2019)

[email protected] net said:


> Rosen’s tackle on sw 8th Street east of I95


Dachtons tackle on 8th st too rough ******** but knowledgeable more so in hunting knives. Mr and Mrs.Rosen were a lovely couple I bought a Shakespeare 2052 and a 2062 spinning reel which I still have to this day and a top water wood plug, every two 2 week allowance bought a lure that ended up snagged on the opposite bank Florida was simple then, cheap living and less rules an No Internet!
I like Microskiff classy people!!
Robert K


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

s54teve said:


> My name is Steve. In 1962-1963 I worked at Tropical Rod And Reel on Bird Road. Mel Shapiro taught me to wrap his custom rods. Bert Washaw (late) was a founding member of the Miami Sport Fishing Club. He was my cousin. Flip Pallet was a regular customer. He later went on to host Walker Cay Chronicles on ESPN2. I left Miami in 1966 to enter the Air Force and lost track, but seeing this post was definitely a high.


Bert's son Jeff and I grew up together and still keep in touch. A lot of the members had their rods made by Tom Rech of Aquarius Rods in Miami Springs. Tom was a barber by trade and when he joined Miami Sport fishing he started tying jigs to keep himself busy and then eventually turned the barber shop into a tackle store.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For Brett.... that small shop on Dinner Key was Capt Dick's shop (believe his name was Dick Cicero - the young guy who worked for him there was Dale Leverone - and both of them were heavily into fishing club competition...). When I first came to Florida, the fall of 1971 I lived across the street from Merrill Stevens boat yard next door and that shop was my first introduction to light tackle fishing. I didn't have a boat then and knew nothing about saltwater fishing. Dick was kind enough to provide the into that allowed me to catch and release my very first bonefish, wading along the beach oceanside on Key Biscayne... When I got my first job in a tackle shop (not counting Gordon's in the Grove since I didn't last there a week before he fired me... ) it was up on 79th Street - Reef Tackle, I lost touch with Dick's... 

In another month I'll have lived down here exactly fifty years (a long way from Vietnam - where I was before leaving the Army and coming here to go to school...). Funny how it all worked out. Yesterday my charter was out of Flamingo - and this is my 26th year as a full time guide myself...


----------



## rigginuts (10 mo ago)

JRP said:


> Great thread having remembered the majority of these shops without being redundant i
> 
> Great Thread a good majority of these shops I remember without being redundant ill mention a couple that were not mentioned I'm sure post will reflect my age still going strong.On SW 8th st between 67th av and 68th south side was Rosen's Bait and Tackle. I was very young and remember as well as regular displays on wall two lure display cases that revolved carousel fashion which had toggle switches on top I had to jump to reach.The shop was owned and operated by an old white haired Swedish gentleman and his wife his name was Frank Rosen. Also in the shop worked a much younger gentleman with who I really hit it off, although I was much to young to take fishing his name was Fuzzy Cowan great great guy.Fuzzy died in a boating mishap in one of the inlets north of Miami.Many years latter in life while talking fishing with a co worker and fishing buddy with whom I still fish with Fuzzy's name came up .My friend said Fuzzy Cowan is my uncle and is still alive he lives in Hialeah and works as an electrician he also said he remember something about Rosens .This went on for years until my friend asked an aunt who told him both you and your friend are both right they were brothers and both named Fuzzy because they looked alike and had crew cuts.Albert I learned was the one I knew as a child from Rosen's.Dave was the one at the time years latter who was the electrician who I did meet and fished with .What a character and one of the premier bully netters for lobster of his time.Further west on Tamiami Trail at 64th av was Dachton's Bait and Tackle.To me Carl was a great guy used to buy Amo from him ,we also bought live fresh water shrimp(prawns) snook candy in brackish water.Carl was a true outlaw and unfortunately law enforcement didn't feel the same way I did about him.Carl had a camp on Jones Grade on Hwy 29 where he trapped otters among other things.He was the only one I have ever heard of who was permanently banned from Collier County.My Mom said when his shop burned on the trail in the 80s it sounded like an Atomic War with the Amo going off. http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/2000-03-22/news/0003220172_1_everglades-frogs-hunting


Holy Cow, I don't how I found this site but it brings back so many memories. I'v read every post waiting for someone to mention Rosen's. I was probably 7 - 8 years old and lived on S.W. 1st street and 68th ave. I used to ride my bike to Rosen's almost everyday. He would let me come in the back where I got to flip worm boxes in trade for a lure or two. I will also never forget when Mr. Rosen showed me how sharp the large bowie knife was in his display case by shaving news paper with it. Loved that place... I also remember when Dachton's burned and hearing it all the way to my house.


----------



## rigginuts (10 mo ago)

lemaymiami said:


> When you're talking about deep jigs (as they were called when I first came here in 1971.... the premier lure maker in that era had to be Bob White ( a life long member of the Tropical Anglers Club). He was the one that taught me most of what I know about jig making and tying. Every week he made and delivered hundreds of lures (and that was just to meet the needs of club members...). I didn't meet him until 1976 when I joined the club (long after John Emory had gone on to other endeavors after leaving the club). So many of the folks that helped me learn what little I know about fishing have passed away over the years - most taking years and years of experience and skill with them...
> 
> By the way Norman - I still have a bag of glow worms somewhere - it has to be forty years old now... My first introduction to the possibilities of deep jigging came from Capt Dick Cicero, who had a small shop at Dinner Key next to Merrill Stevens called Capt Dick's Tackle Shack... His young fishing partner back then (early seventies) was a fellow named Dale Leverone... and they just hammered the fish (the way everyone did back then...). Their ride was a SeaCraft (what else back in that era...) named Cubera....
> 
> Haven't thought of them in years and years... things sure have changed. I can't remember the last time I fished blue water. I retreated back into the 'glades long ago - but can still remember the various shops that came and went over the years. Anyone still in the tackle business over the years is a real survivor in my opinion... Most are just long gone...


Hey Capt,
I grew up fishing with Bob White Jr. (we went to school together). Sr. would get so pissed off when Bobby and I would go into his shop to tie our own jigs HaHa. I still have a box full of jigs and lures Bob made. I can remember he would work 7 days a week to keep up his orders. He tied a lot for Ralph Delph. Bob was the best.


----------



## rigginuts (10 mo ago)

billhempel said:


> Anyone else that knew Bob out There?


I knew Bob as a good friend. I can't remember if it was John D. or Hinkles tackle shop in Davie where I met him many years ago. He tied flies for me for several years until I left So fla. after Hurricane Andrew. I think I still have a few of his flies today.. I'm gonna go take a look.


----------



## merceric (Aug 15, 2021)

the fishing line b/t on miller rd


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I still have a fair supply of some of Bob White's bucktail jig heads - all painted up by him and ready for tying. I'll have to take a photo or two and post it up here to show just how skilled he was... Way back then he dipped the heads and other lures he made in automotive paint, racks at a time -each rack was a threaded rod holding as many as fifty heads at a time in the smaller sizes - then hung up on his garage wall to dry (or get air brushed with a contrasting color...). Can't express how grateful I am for having known him and the simple tips he passed on.

The only reason I still have them and never used them up was I retreated back into the 'glades years ago and most of what we use there is a smaller size...


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Wow this brings back good memories. I remember T & R in Lauderdale by the Sea. I think the rod builders name was Lee that caught a 1020 lb tiger shark off a bridge in the Keys. They had the jaws on the wall. I wondered if they were still there. I also had rods from Bill Boyd’s. I also remember a bait and tackle maybe Beach Bait and Tackle we got supplies from when I worked at the charter dock at Bahia Mar.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

T&R hasn't changed much. Still go there to buy rods from time to time. I like supporting them. Plus Laspada's is right across the street.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

iMacattack said:


> T&R hasn't changed much. Still go there to buy rods from time to time. I like supporting them. Plus Laspada's is right across the street.


Do they still have the tiger jaws from back then on the wall?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I think they do. Been on there tons of times (heck was in there last week) but didn't pay attention to the shark jaw. I'll try to remember the next time I'm in there.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Happy Days in Homestead
Kingsbury and Sons Tackle in Ft Lauderdale
Old small one on Griffen Road with ramp (green building) with ramp


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Old small one on Griffen Road with ramp (green building) with ramp - *Lou's Bait & Tackel *


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For anyone not aware... LMR Custom Rods has been in the spot that Kingsbury occupied for so many years - for a few years now. I used to fill orders for LMR and still make a point of stopping by to see Andy Novak whenever I'm up that way.. First rate shop!


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Lou’s Bait was my go to shop during my “travel by bicycle” days.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> I still have a fair supply of some of Bob White's bucktail jig heads - all painted up by him and ready for tying. I'll have to take a photo or two and post it up here to show just how skilled he was... Way back then he dipped the heads and other lures he made in automotive paint, racks at a time -each rack was a threaded rod holding as many as fifty heads at a time in the smaller sizes - then hung up on his garage wall to dry (or get air brushed with a contrasting color...). Can't express how grateful I am for having known him and the simple tips he passed on.
> 
> The only reason I still have them and never used them up was I retreated back into the 'glades years ago and most of what we use there is a smaller size...


I have an old valcek box with a bunch of Bob's jigs out in the garage. I met him through another Tropical Anglers guy named Al Hindman. Al was teaching math at Palmetto Senior and started a fishing club for school aged kids. John Dudas was a fellow member. This would have been in maybe 1979. Anyway, Bob invited me over to his house in South Miami and showed my his molds and how to tie, etc. Very cool experience for a beginner. I asked Bob to tell me a funny fishing story (any errors or mistakes are mine, I'm sure):

"One summer when I was teaching school, a buddy and I decided we would fish every day for 30 days straight. After a couple of weeks, we were so tired I started to make some serious mistakes in my trip preparation. Every day when I got home, I would hook up the hose and flush the engine with fresh water and one day I forgot to disconnect the hose. The next morning I drove off with the hose still attached and ripped it out of the wall. Another day we left super early and drove down to Flamingo, launched and ran all the way up to Shark River. When we arrived I noticed that I didn't have any rods in the boat!"

I still tie my own bucktails just like Bob taught me: cut the bucktail as close as possible to your fingers, pull out and realign any too-long hairs, tie with 4# mono, Simple whip finish. On some of his larger jigs, he would tie in some hair just behind the flat on the head, right on the hook shank, to give the big jigs more body. His homemade skimmer jigs were the only flat/round ones that I know if, others were diamond shaped, etc. A little keel on the bottom of the head kept the hook riding up.


----------



## rigginuts (10 mo ago)

Some Bob White lures


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh yeah - everything Bob did was simple and deadly effective... Every club meeting night he'd show up with lure orders filled for club members and occasionally he'd have hundreds of them - all done from orders he'd gotten the week before.. Wish my production level was even 1/4 of his work... Now I'll have to dig out those jig blanks like I promised and take a pic or two to add to this thread.. Here's the breakdown on that last photo... From the top - a tarpon slider, a topwater walking plug, a general purpose small bucktail jig, a bonefish (and permit) skimmer jig, and a very basic pompano jig. Folks today making lures should make some of his patterns since they're still first rate...


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> Oh yeah - everything Bob did was simple and deadly effective... Every club meeting night he'd show up with lure orders filled for club members and occasionally he'd have hundreds of them - all done from orders he'd gotten the week before.. Wish my production level was even 1/4 of his work... Now I'll have to dig out those jig blanks like I promised and take a pic or two to add to this thread.. Here's the breakdown on that last photo... From the top - a tarpon slider, a topwater walking plug, a general purpose small bucktail jig, a bonefish (and permit) skimmer jig, and a very basic pompano jig. Folks today making lures should make some of his patterns since they're still first rate...


Very interesting.

Does that tarpon slider float?


----------



## rigginuts (10 mo ago)

Jason M said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> Does that tarpon slider float?


It's lead filled cork so it slowly sinks


----------

